# Creed tuning Issues........................ .............................. ........



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok everyone. I know this topic of the creed not paper tuning and hitting left has been beat to death. But here is another one. Ive read all the rest and have done searches. Im at the end of my rope on ideas. Heres my setup.

Mathews Creed 28/70
Goldtip 7595 prohunters cut at 28.25 including HD pin nock
Hamskea Versa rest cable actuated
Spot Hogg Hogg Father w/ 7 Pin leveled with hamskea level at full draw
Carter Simple one

Ok heres what I have done so far. I had been shooting 5575 pro hunters to start with because thats what I had laying around. I knew they were underspined but its all I had at the time. So I got the 7595s shooting bullet holes with the nock 1/8 above center and center shot is at about 11/16". I need to mention to that that I put lean into the idler as well like this \ because I read on here that it worked for some folks. With a lil bit of lean in worked fine, still shooting bullet holes. Ok now here is where I cant figure it out. First thing im completely out of left adjustment using the supplied block to space the housing over to the left. At 5 yards im hitting two inches to the left so since I dont have any adjustment left to move it left thats where I started my walk back tuning. I walked back to 30 yard first. Im grouping really tight 8 inches to the left at 30. Went back to 60 yards and im a good 18 inches to the left! This is with it shooting bullet holes through paper and the rest at 11/16 maybe a hair under. I had someone stand behind me and watch my arrow flight and its perfect. I videoed myself to make sure my draw isnt long. Draw is perfect. I have good form. Ive worked on it for years. Im not torquing the grip. Ive had 7 other ppl shoot this bow and it does the exact same thing with all of them. So I shot there bows or at least the one that fit me to make sure it wasnt me. Didnt have a problem. So I put the idler back square with the string. Still shooting fine through paper. I have no idea what to try next. 

The only thing that seems like it shouldnt be right is by putting an arrow on the cam, it has a lean to it like this /. I chalked it up to the roller guard applying pressure. This bow "spec" wise is perfect. ATA is perfect, BH is perfect, DW perfect. 

I will add one thing. I have a beard. A rather large beard. So I thought maybe this sucker is getting caught in my string. So I took some para cord and tied the thing out of the way to make sure it wasnt getting caught ( Pretty funny lookin if you coulda seen me lol). But it made no difference whatsoever. Any help or advise will be MUCH appreciated. I could use your help!


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I dont know that bow, never worked on one. I would look at the split in the cable, tune the opposite side of the lean, to pull it back into spec. If thats not enough the cams are gonna need a shim of some kind. Swallow your pride and take it to the dealer.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Take your bow, hold it backwards. Line your string up with the pins in the sight. Wheres the center of the rest? Line that up and start over with broadhead tuning moving MICRO increments.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ill try it. Another question, All you guys with Creed tactical. Does yours have the red shims under the limb pockets? Mine does not. They are grey in color. I bought this bow new about 2 months ago so i wouldnt think that it would be a first production but I could be wrong. Ive heard of ppl having trouble with the demos and first production bows. Thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

You realize Im the only one who replied? The shims I am talking about are at the cam.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah I dont know why I said "guys". I really dont know why more ppl hasnt replied. Guess I have everyone stumped. So these shims....Im gunna sound like an idiot but I didnt even know it had shims at the cam. Nor do I know what they look like or if there visible without pressing it.


----------



## CarbonelementRK (Dec 30, 2011)

I just talked to the pro shop and there gunna call mathews. The shop thinks it could be a weak left limb....We shall see. Also I turned the bow around like you said and lined the string up with the pins. Its almost dead center with the rest. Looking at pins and string its a lil bit to the right of center.


----------

